# David Millar: direspecting his FELT



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

I know David Millar threw his bicycle because he was upset with the Shimano chain breaking, but is it possible he threw his bike because he didn't like his frame? Do you think he would have still thrown his bike had he had something cooler like a Cervelo, Pinarello, or De ROSA?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I think given the situation and circumstance he was in , he would have threw even the Pope's $250,000 golden Colnago
http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-COLNAGO-ME...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

bike tossing is very popular nowadays. Its the thing to do.
Its almost more popular than midget tossing

Heres Ricco tossing his Scott









look at the broken spoke on his rear tire. I think they broke fro the toss thou













Heres millar's toss vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIW1MAvyPD4&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqTKaDmUr1w&feature=related

Heres a vid of some bike tossing...its almost an art form
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2lowedQO0

Bjarne Rijs toss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFzteK_y1b4&feature=related

maybe they can convince this year at the tour that they have to toss their bikes over the finish line at every stage instead of ride over. Dismount and toss!!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Ricco's bike toss was very girly


News said his bike toss was a result of getting his rear wheel clipped which broke some spokes and led to him losing the  stage win which he felt was surely his.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

draftdodger said:


> Do you think he would have still thrown his bike had he had something cooler like a Cervelo, Pinarello, or De ROSA?


If he had a cervelo or Pinarello, or De Rosa, then no, he would not have thrown his bike. The moment his chain broke, he was just coincidentally thinking about how "un-cool" his bike was. He was going to throw the bike like that either way.


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

hell its just a scott... toss it like a bag of Idaho potatoes


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*This is quite possibly*

one of the greatest threads ever. I wish we could have a whole bike tossing forum.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

tossing has been an integral part of many other sports... I'm glad to see cyclists enjoying the art as well...

skateboarders have been doing it for years...
Scotty Pippen and Charles Barkeley are the reasons for the NBA bolting or cabling the sideline chairs to the floor during games...
and then there's the king of tossing... the legendary John McEnroe





I know a few managerd have thrown some bases around in Baseball too... Tossing is just the sign of a great competitor!!!


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

*Paris Roubaix 1994?*

Forgot to mention Johan Musseuw tossing his specially made Bianchi during Paris Roubaix 1994http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5800


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

roadieKill said:


> hell its just a scott... toss it like a bag of Idaho potatoes



i think NOT! 

that poor addict:cryin:


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

hahahahah +1 best thread evAR


----------



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

posting on a dead thread year here, but hitting your nads that hard... I think I understand why Millar threw his bike.


----------

